# Nascar: No more confronting other drivers in cars.



## chocolate dog (Aug 15, 2014)

Effective immediately.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nascar-from-the-marbles/in-aftermath-of-stewart-ward-incident--nascar-bans-drivers-from-confronting-cars-133833022.html


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

All slapping must now occur in the garage.


----------



## specialk (Aug 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> All slapping must now occur in the garage.



they can still leave the helmets on though....don't want to mess up a pretty face...


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

specialk said:


> they can still leave the helmets on though....don't want to mess up a pretty face...



  Good point.


----------



## rayjay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reading one of the other articles it sounds like Ward's father is already positioning himself for a civil suit. Totally putting the blame for the spin and it's aftermath on Stewart.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

rayjay said:


> Reading one of the other articles it sounds like Ward's father is already positioning himself for a civil suit. Totally putting the blame for the spin and it's aftermath on Stewart.



Probably has a pretty strong case.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 15, 2014)

rayjay said:


> Reading one of the other articles it sounds like Ward's father is already positioning himself for a civil suit. Totally putting the blame for the spin and it's aftermath on Stewart.



Don't blame the man one bit.....


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 15, 2014)

rayjay said:


> Reading one of the other articles it sounds like Ward's father is already positioning himself for a civil suit. Totally putting the blame for the spin and it's aftermath on Stewart.



Naturally, as he should.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

rayjay said:


> Reading one of the other articles it sounds like Ward's father is already positioning himself for a civil suit. Totally putting the blame for the spin and it's aftermath on Stewart.



Every parent needs someone to blame when their child dies.  It couldn't have possibly been because my child was playing with a loaded gun, let's sue the gun manufacturer.  It couldn't have been because my son was throwing a temper tantrum on a race track that got him killed, it was the millionaire who hit him.

Let's be honest, if it was Joe Blow that hit the kid, do you think the father would be getting ready to sue?  Parent love their children, but a few million dollars always seems to take the edge off.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Every parent needs someone to blame when their child dies.  It couldn't have possibly been because my child was playing with a loaded gun, let's sue the gun manufacturer.  It couldn't have been because my son was throwing a temper tantrum on a race track that got him killed, it was the millionaire who hit him.
> 
> Let's be honest, if it was Joe Blow that hit the kid, do you think the father would be getting ready to sue?  Parent love their children, but a few million dollars always seems to take the edge off.



 just wow....


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Every parent needs someone to blame when their child dies.  It couldn't have possibly been because my child was playing with a loaded gun, let's sue the gun manufacturer.  It couldn't have been because my son was throwing a temper tantrum on a race track that got him killed, it was the millionaire who hit him.
> 
> Let's be honest, if it was Joe Blow that hit the kid, do you think the father would be getting ready to sue?  Parent love their children, but a few million dollars always seems to take the edge off.



I totally disagree with you on this. I don't care who the driver was this would be news and the parent would probably be doing the same. Does it help that Tony Stewart has money and is a famous driver? Absolutely, but you can bet also that if it was some no name driver who did this, the whole investigation could be going in a different direction. It seems like famous athletes always get some preferential treatment.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

nickel back said:


> just wow....



Seriously, does the Ward, Jr. have kids or a wife dependent on him?  Was Ward Sr. dependent on Jr.?  If the answers to these questions are no, why sue?

As a general rule, once you get your lawyer involved for a big payday, you lose alot of my sympathy.  If my wife died in a tragic accident, which is what this is, the last thing I'd be thinking about is how much can I get in a wrongful death suit.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I totally disagree with you on this. I don't care who the driver was this would be news and the parent would probably be doing the same. Does it help that Tony Stewart has money and is a famous driver? Absolutely, but you can bet also that if it was some no name driver who did this, the whole investigation could be going in a different direction. It seems like famous athletes always get some preferential treatment.



Do you honestly think you'd know about this if it wasn't a famous person that hit the kid?  It might make news in some racing circles, but I guarantee Inside Edition and the national media wouldn't have covered it.

Famous athletes get away with ALOT, but they are always immediately guilty to the general public.  Celebrity is a double edged sword.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Every parent needs someone to blame when their child dies.  It couldn't have possibly been because my child was playing with a loaded gun, let's sue the gun manufacturer.  It couldn't have been because my son was throwing a temper tantrum on a race track that got him killed, it was the millionaire who hit him.
> 
> Let's be honest, if it was Joe Blow that hit the kid, do you think the father would be getting ready to sue?  Parent love their children, but a few million dollars always seems to take the edge off.



Obviously you don't have children and for sure have never lost a child. I can tell ya from experience no amount of money will replace a child or take any edge off. Idiot way to say something.  Before you ask yes my wife and I lost a son and we have a heck of a case against this dr but it won't bring him back. I don't care about the money I just want to break this guy's legs


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Obviously you don't have children and for sure have never lost a child. I can tell ya from experience no amount of money will replace a child or take any edge off. Idiot way to say something.  Before you ask yes my wife and I lost a son and we have a heck of a case against this dr but it won't bring him back. I don't care about the money I just want to break this guy's legs



I'm sorry to hear that.  Was the doctor negligent?  If so, he deserves to pay.  If there is negligence, there should be a penalty to be paid.

You're right, I don't have children, but that doesn't change right and wrong.  Sometimes an accident is just that, an accident.  In those cases, a lawsuit is not approppriate.  As a society, we have adopted too much of a "somebody has to be at fault and pay" mentality.

Again, I'm not talking about a situation where someone is actually negligent and caused the death of a loved one.  In that case, I can see wanting to go after them.  Especially if the death will cause the loved one left behing financial hardship due to loss of income.  I work in insurance and I tell people every day that their children love them, but they won't stop eating if they die.  Those left behind still need to be taken care of.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Every parent needs someone to blame when their child dies.  It couldn't have possibly been because my child was playing with a loaded gun, let's sue the gun manufacturer.  It couldn't have been because my son was throwing a temper tantrum on a race track that got him killed, it was the millionaire who hit him.
> 
> Let's be honest, if it was Joe Blow that hit the kid, do you think the father would be getting ready to sue?  Parent love their children, but a few million dollars always seems to take the edge off.





Rebel Yell said:


> Do you honestly think you'd know about this if it wasn't a famous person that hit the kid?  It might make news in some racing circles, but I guarantee Inside Edition and the national media wouldn't have covered it.
> 
> Famous athletes get away with ALOT, but they are always immediately guilty to the general public.  Celebrity is a double edged sword.



Honestly, I don't know if I would have heard anything about it or not. That is not the issue and nor was that the issue in your initial post. You never said anything about media coverage, you basically talked about the father getting ready to sue only because it was Tony Stewart. I disagree with you as I think the father would be looking to sue anybody who may have killed his son famous or not. I would not be surprised if he goes after the governing body of the association who puts on these events. This is the way rules get changed to insure safety. If it cost someone some money,  so be it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Honestly, I don't know if I would have heard anything about it or not. That is not the issue and nor was that the issue in your initial post. You never said anything about media coverage, you basically talked about the father getting ready to sue only because it was Tony Stewart. I disagree with you as I think the father would be looking to sue anybody who may have killed his son famous or not. I would not be surprised if he goes after the governing body of the association who puts on these events. This is the way rules get changed to insure safety. If it cost someone some money,  so be it.



Absolutely.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Every parent needs someone to blame when their child dies.  It couldn't have possibly been because my child was playing with a loaded gun, let's sue the gun manufacturer.  It couldn't have been because my son was throwing a temper tantrum on a race track that got him killed, it was the millionaire who hit him.
> 
> Let's be honest, if it was Joe Blow that hit the kid, do you think the father would be getting ready to sue?  Parent love their children, but a few million dollars always seems to take the edge off.




sorry, but you don't have a clue.


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 15, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Don't blame the man one bit.....



Because a couple million dollars will bring his son back?


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  Was the doctor negligent?  If so, he deserves to pay.  If there is negligence, there should be a penalty to be paid.
> 
> You're right, I don't have children, but that doesn't change right and wrong.  Sometimes an accident is just that, an accident.  In those cases, a lawsuit is not approppriate.  As a society, we have adopted too much of a "somebody has to be at fault and pay" mentality.
> 
> Again, I'm not talking about a situation where someone is actually negligent and caused the death of a loved one.  In that case, I can see wanting to go after them.  Especially if the death will cause the loved one left behing financial hardship due to loss of income.  I work in insurance and I tell people every day that their children love them, but they won't stop eating if they die.  Those left behind still need to be taken care of.



At least someone here has some common sense.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 15, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> At least someone here has some common sense.



Yes, but it may not be who you think it is...


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Yes, but it may not be who you think it is...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Every parent needs someone to blame when their child dies.  It couldn't have possibly been because my child was playing with a loaded gun, let's sue the gun manufacturer.  It couldn't have been because my son was throwing a temper tantrum on a race track that got him killed, it was the millionaire who hit him.
> 
> Let's be honest, if it was Joe Blow that hit the kid, do you think the father would be getting ready to sue?  Parent love their children, but a few million dollars always seems to take the edge off.





No amount of money, nor all the gold in the world will even come close to taking the edge off the loss of your child. Neither will revenge. The loss is always there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No amount of money, nor all the gold in the world will even come close to taking the edge off the loss of your child. Neither will revenge. The loss is always there.



I agree Nic, but I would still get revenge...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Honestly, I don't know if I would have heard anything about it or not. That is not the issue and nor was that the issue in your initial post. You never said anything about media coverage, you basically talked about the father getting ready to sue only because it was Tony Stewart. I disagree with you as I think the father would be looking to sue anybody who may have killed his son famous or not. I would not be surprised if he goes after the governing body of the association who puts on these events. This is the way rules get changed to insure safety. If it cost someone some money,  so be it.



What I'm saying, quite poorly, is that sometimes an accident is just an accident and there's no need to sue someone if it's an accident.  Parents, alot of times, are just looking for someone to blame.  Sometimes there is no one to blame, bad things just happen.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What I'm saying, quite poorly, is that sometimes an accident is just an accident and there's no need to sue someone if it's an accident.  Parents, alot of times, are just looking for someone to blame.  Sometimes there is no one to blame, bad things just happen.



I am not a Tony Stewart hater or a fan, heck I really don't watch NASCAR at all anymore. I have been to a couple of races but never a pit rat type of fan. There is no way that I think Tony Stewart deliberately killed this guys. I keep hearing that it was an accident which I think it was. But the problem I have is I think it could have been avoided if Stewart was not trying to, from what I have seen,  scare the guy. It is almost like a person firing a warning shot to scare somebody off but actually hitting them. It never ends well.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What I'm saying, quite poorly, is that sometimes an accident is just an accident and there's no need to sue someone if it's an accident.  Parents, alot of times, are just looking for someone to blame.  Sometimes there is no one to blame, bad things just happen.



well for one Mr. Ward does not see it the way you do.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 15, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Because a couple million dollars will bring his son back?



its not about the money


----------



## nickel back (Aug 15, 2014)

has TS even come out and said anything to the WARD family like I'm sorry I did not mean to hit your son, I was trying  my best to miss him.....anything has he said anything are has it been is PR staff doing the talking?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2014)

nickel back said:


> well for one Mr. Ward does not see it the way you do.



Most don't.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 15, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I am not a Tony Stewart hater or a fan, heck I really don't watch NASCAR at all anymore. I have been to a couple of races but never a pit rat type of fan. There is no way that I think Tony Stewart deliberately killed this guys. I keep hearing that it was an accident which I think it was. But the problem I have is I think it could have been avoided if Stewart was not trying to, from what I have seen,  scare the guy. It is almost like a person firing a warning shot to scare somebody off but actually hitting them. It never ends well.



this is the point Stewart supporters fail to comprehend.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> this is the point Stewart supporters fail to comprehend.



Yep.


----------



## specialk (Aug 15, 2014)

nickel back said:


> has TS even come out and said anything to the WARD family like I'm sorry I did not mean to hit your son, I was trying  my best to miss him.....anything has he said anything are has it been is PR staff doing the talking?



no, if so it hasn't been reported....the Ward family seems pretty upset with TS....


I think TS will stay away from the mic until the police close the investigation.  the Ward family is no doubt gearing up a lawsuit, regardless of what the law comes up with.  it won't make it to court, tony will sign the check and admit to no wrong and no one will know the amount.  IF criminal  charges are brought against TS he probably won't race anymore this year.  that's my opinion....... and I'm probably wrong.....


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 15, 2014)

Bumper cars will be mandated next.


----------



## dtala (Aug 15, 2014)

Wards father should of spent more time teaching him to control his temper and not make bad decisions...


----------



## HD28 (Aug 15, 2014)

rayjay said:


> Reading one of the other articles it sounds like Ward's father is already positioning himself for a civil suit. Totally putting the blame for the spin and it's aftermath on Stewart.



Oh I am sure his son's stupidity (his death was his own fault!)will make them rich!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

HD28 said:


> Oh I am sure his son's stupidity (his death was his own fault!)will make them rich!



Fault lies on both sides.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Fault lies on both sides.



...why bother...


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2014)

Well...I thought confrontation was what Nascar wanted. The latest rivalry to get some fans in the seats.

The above remark about hot heads. Two hot heads clashed for a bad outcome. Luckily for Stewart, his encounters have came up against level headed drivers on the track. Remember when he went up against little Joey Logano after a race. He was going to teach that little spoiled brat a lesson. Same thing probably happened on this night. 

I know, I know...speculation. Just like it's speculation he was trying to miss him. I would believe that if it were Jimmy Johnson, Jeff Gordon, Matt Kenseth...probably not if it were Kyle Busch, Kurt Busch, Keselowski...


----------



## nickel back (Aug 15, 2014)

specialk said:


> no, if so it hasn't been reported....the Ward family seems pretty upset with TS....
> 
> 
> I think TS will stay away from the mic until the police close the investigation.  the Ward family is no doubt gearing up a lawsuit, regardless of what the law comes up with.  it won't make it to court, tony will sign the check and admit to no wrong and no one will know the amount.  IF criminal  charges are brought against TS he probably won't race anymore this year.  that's my opinion....... and I'm probably wrong.....




he is done


http://empirenews.net/nascar-tony-s...g-after-accident-that-kills-competing-driver/


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2014)

Hoax?


----------



## nickel back (Aug 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Hoax?



you thank


----------



## nickel back (Aug 15, 2014)

yes it is a hoax

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/878...ills-competing-driver-nascar-article-is-fake/


----------

